# Help with color text



## datingservices2 (Aug 15, 2006)

I am a noob on this forum, please tell me how do I type in color text 






_______________
Online dating services Dating Online


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 15, 2006)

At the top of the text extry box is an underlined letter A with a small down arrow next to it. click on it and you can change the color.If you have already typed something and want to change the color just highlight it with your curser and do as mentioned above. You can also *bold*, _italic_ and underline as those commands are up in the same general location.

Dale


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2006)

Never mind.


----------

